# Adam's Journal



## AdamMZ (May 17, 2012)

This is not my first journal actually. I made a new one because of the title. My old journal: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1088092

6:24 PM
Now I know all of my fishes' personalities! Steve, well, he's a calm and gentle guy. (But eventhough he's gentle, I don't want to put him in a tank mate if I have one) About Tal, I though he's a though guy. Before he has his new home, in his old small home, he seems like aggressive. But when he's in his new home and when someone look at him, sometimes he goes down in his tank and sometimes he go into the hole on the rock. So, he's actually a shy fish. Hehe. And Max, he's the *real* tough guy. When he sees his reflection, he always flares.


----------



## AdamMZ (May 17, 2012)

Okay, I have post a journal since 20th May. What happened?
Well, I'm only gonna say about my fishes. I have a big betta fish. I don't have a name for him so I call him Old Guy because... he's big and... old. Now I have 4 fishes. Yay. (Or nay because now I need to clean 4 tanks. >.>) Tal is now looking weird. I thought he's sick but a user in this forum said that he actually sensitive about some stuff around him. (Yeah, I forgot to type that he looks weird after I put his tank from my little sister's room to my room) So yeah, tomorrow I'll put his fish tank back to my little sister's room. Her room usually dark (because she rarely use her room).
Max stayed at the bottom before I change the water from his tank. Probably because I didn't change the water after two weeks.  (I'm sorry Max. I promise that I'll change every fishes' water every week  ) So yeah, I'm gonna watch out for Max (and my other fishes).
About Old Guy's tank, his tank is small. So I'll buy a bigger one tomorrow. I'll show a picture of Old Guy if I can.


----------



## AdamMZ (May 17, 2012)

Okay, I read this article. It's about betta fish diseases. http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm
Now I knew about depression in betta fish. I'm worried about Max. He haven't been eating for almost a month. I don't know what to do. I mean, how am I gonna find the stuff to make him happy in this small town? I don't want him to die. :'(
To be honest, I had rabbits. I think it's three of them. And all of them died because of me. My mom had two betta fishes. I don't know what happened to them but I think they died. I don't want my pet die right now.

I... need a rest.


----------



## AdamMZ (May 17, 2012)

I googled about how to make betta fish happy. When I use my mom's mirror to make Max flare, he did flare. When I give him a pellet, he ignores it. But when it sink, he look at it, I think he bite it. He didn't eat it but he bite it and that's good news!


----------



## AdamMZ (May 17, 2012)

So, I put Tal back to my little sister's room, he still looks the same. His colours still aren't back to normal. Maybe I'll obverse him until tomorrow or buy a small cave for him because he's shy.


----------



## AdamMZ (May 17, 2012)

Btw, I'll buy a turtle today.


----------

